# Would you yak out baits at night?



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Let's say you are shark or drum fishing at night, and you want to yak out your bait about 150-200 yards. There's always a chance of turtling, whether you're doing it in the day or night. But if you're going to turtle, it's most likely going to be right there in the surf when you're putting in, or when you're riding the waves back into the beach. I remember asking some questions about surf fishing at night last summer, and remember some of the folks saying not to enter the water at night, but if you need to enter the water while casting, you need to have someone with you, etc. And of course, having people say that to you kinda makes you feel uneasy when entering the water at night to cast, though nothing ate me.  

So, I'm curious as to how many people would say they would have no problem yakking baits at night, and how many say it's a bad idea.

Also, what's the general methodology when yakking a bait out? Put your rod in the holder in freespool with clicker on, attach the main line to the yak, and once you've reached your desired destination, attach the baited leader to the main line and drop in? Also, let's say you have a sonar on your yak. Instead of saying, "I'm going out 150 yards and dropping the bait," would it be better to drop the bait where you notice the depth starting to change relatively quickly? Conversely, if you've paddled out 200 yards and you're depth is the same as it was only 75 yards out, is there any advantage to dropping at 200 yards as opposed to simply casting out 75?

Last question. Someone here stated that fighting a big fish with a heaver puts you at a disadvantage because you have less leverage with a bowed up 12'+ rod. If you had to fight a large fish from the surf using one of the following 3 rods, which would you choose: 12.5' 8-12oz heavy, 10' 1-6oz med heavy, 7' 30-50# (not throwing weight rated)?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

If I had a spotlight(and a kayak) I would yak baits out as long as it wasnt to rough.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

never done it but I would look for a dropoff or hole and would have the rig ready to go so all I had to do would be toss it over board, and hopefully you'd have a cohort on shore to feed out line and be a safety net incase something happens ... also heard for that a shorter rod would be best with at least a 4/0 penn


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Surf conditions and location would have a strong influence on what is safe. Flat beach off of West coast Florida is different than OBX.

Sounds like you need to get experience yaking baits out in the daylight before you let some unknown and unrelated internet expert tell you whether it is okay or not to go out into high surf at night.

Sure its okay


Or after some thought No its not okay, it sounds dangerous, 

Or why not just take a yak out of Hatteras Inlet on a clear water day, head north around 500-600 yards about four hundred yards off the beach and then you will meet up with and see the Fellas that are interested in meeting people that launch in the dark in the surf


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Of course i would. If something happended i would be called heart yakker And the 7ft all day


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I would make sure I had plenty of time on the water and beach launches during the day light hours before I would ever think of dropping baits after dark.

As to long vs short rods, years ago I gave a spanish to Russ (RIP) and Zing Pow to yak out for cobia. They yakked em out and within minutes of getting back to shore had both bowed up with some large flat ones. Russ was using a 7' boat rod with a TLD 25, Zing Pow had some beast of a rod that he had combined the tip of one rod and the butt of another, it was 14' with a TLD 25. I helped Russ land his car hood sized flat one in under 10 minutes using the 7' rod. He commented as we were walking back to the truck that he could put more pressure on the fish with the smaller rod. We sat on Russ's tailgate drinking beer for about an hour untill Zing Pow had finally had enough and broke off his ray.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cdog said:


> I would make sure I had plenty of time on the water and beach launches during the day light hours before I would ever think of dropping baits after dark.
> 
> As to long vs short rods, years ago I gave a spanish to Russ (RIP) and Zing Pow to yak out for cobia. They yakked em out and within minutes of getting back to shore had both bowed up with some large flat ones. Russ was using a 7' boat rod with a TLD 25, Zing Pow had some beast of a rod that he had combined the tip of one rod and the butt of another, it was 14' with a TLD 25. I helped Russ land his car hood sized flat one in under 10 minutes using the 7' rod. He commented as we were walking back to the truck that he could put more pressure on the fish with the smaller rod. We sat on Russ's tailgate drinking beer for about an hour untill Zing Pow had finally had enough and broke off his ray.


Definitely plan on yakking plenty during the daylight to get a feel for the area. Would practice quite a few launches during the day.

Good to know about which rod to use. Also good to know about those rods getting bowed up quickly. If I'm yakking baits out alone, there's a chance I could be spooled before I get back. 

Anyone have a USA 4/0 or 6/0 Senator/Senator Special in good shape they want to get rid of?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

This is not a solo operation. If you leave your rod on the beach in free spool with the clicker on you are likely to get a back lash and drag your whole rig into the water and not even notice. We usually take 3-4 guys when we yak baits. One to paddle one to help launch and the others to hold rods and thumb spools. Shorter rod will give you an advantage over the fish. As far as night goes some do I don't. I make sure to run all the rods out with fresh bait right before the dark has set in and fish them till they catch something or till I am done fishing for the night. Also remember there are different safety requirements for kayaking at night but don't even think of doing this by yourself that is just foolish. There are plenty of guys on here that would meet up and fish with you.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

i have a 113 9/0 in 8/10visual 10/10 mechancical i have been thinking about putting in the marketplace.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Having done some crazy things in the water in my previous occupation I can tell you that the water at night is a whole 'nother ball game.
You should be an "expert" before even considering it and you should never do it alone.
I consider myself an experienced kayaker but i would not consider launching in the surf at night by myself...I value my life too much.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

night time launching is definitly something i did as a younger foolish lad,had to prove my worth to the older guys,would not do it nor ask a fresh faced lad to do this today.when yakking multiple baits a milk crate strap to the back of the yak works great,keeps most of the blood out of the boat also.7' rod with a good reel and an experienced hand is gonna whoop a fish twice the size of anything on a heaver,that said my go to rod is 9' 40-80 uglistick custom series,i can cast it fairly well when needed and its got enuf fighting rod charcteristics to not wear you out on a big fish,off the sand i'll use a 6/0 when yakking or floating,a slosh 50 for casting.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I paddled out a few slabs of fat alberts on a surf board at night a few times back in my early twentys. Was scared sh#$%less every time. But had something to prove that doesn't seem very important now.We got some big sharks hooked up.But boy was that stupid.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Come to think of it, I 'm pretty sure this red headed fella I 'm related to did for me one night to.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"I paddled out a few slabs of fat alberts on a surf board at night a few times back in my early twentys. Was scared sh#$%less every time. But had something to prove that doesn't seem very important now.We got some big sharks hooked up.But boy was that stupid. "

The Red Headed Fella probably put you up to it 

Only p...sies won't surfboard a bait out...no one wants to be a p....sy.............



Crazy Ed was taking out a couple baits in a little rubber raft a one man real little raft, off Buxton in the 1980's, Ed had dropped off the first bait and was paddling against a big swell to get the other bait off a bit down the beach.......Ed looked back at the beach after he heard his buddy screaming..................the first bait had been eaten all ready and Ed could see the 12/0's Dacron line smoking through the water right behind him.......................since it was large tuna head, with a 20/0 Shark hook hammered through the eyesocket whatever ate it had some real size.....

Ed said he promptly dumped the other bait over the side and paddled as fast as he could back to shore........

Them Sharks are not afraid of a little Kayak, especially one after dark that is leaking blood.................might think it is something good to eat.....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i would not think of yakking out a bait alone at night for saftely and gear concerns.....

I started yakking a bit before it got cool, and I have figured out a few things. Lines create drag. Oceans have current. Between swells and every other condition its hard enough where to see exactly you need to land. I have also been in quite a bit of trouble and seen some folks in some trouble. Yakking in the dark is like playing Russian roulette with 4 of the 6 chambers loaded. So yakkin a bait out at night alone... well


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I cahnged my mnd. I would only do it if i had large chumbags tied to the back of the yak But sharks arent to terribly smart. I dont have a kayak yet and when i get one it will be my turn to take the baits out on the pier. But my friends have been followed and bumped but there all still ok. One had the bright idea as he was redeploying the bait to swim up behind the 6ft bull we were gaffing and gaff it himself(he claims he likes to live life on the edge, i think hes just crazy)


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

When I was a kid back in the 80's, a group of us used to swim whole bluefish out on shark rigs via boogie board. We'd break off reeds from the dunes and draw straws. In hindsight I can't believe how profoundly stupid that was.

To answer your leverage question, shorter is always better when it comes to rods. A longer rod helps you cast, but it gives the fish an advantage during the fight. There's a reason tuna rods aren't 12 feet long.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

stupid seems to effect the young and pure of heart the most flea.I'm no longer young but my heart is still pure!


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

I did it once. Never again. The launch and the landing ain't the problem. It's getting the boat past and back through the outer bar(s). You can't see to time the wave breaks. And if a swell breaking on the bar hits you it can shoot the yak out from under you and away from you like somebody pressing on a grape. You might not be able to catch up to it IF you can see it. Then you're facing a long swim to shore, in the dark.

Better to carry out a couple of really big baits right before dark. Most times they'll fish a good while before the pickers eat them up. Then switch to casting. At night you can catch some pretty big biters on a casted bait.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I can't believe how profoundly stupid that was....but FUN!*



sand flea said:


> When I was a kid back in the 80's, a group of us used to swim whole bluefish out on shark rigs via boogie board. We'd break off reeds from the dunes and draw straws. In hindsight I can't believe how profoundly stupid that was.
> 
> To answer your leverage question, shorter is always better when it comes to rods. A longer rod helps you cast, but it gives the fish an advantage during the fight. There's a reason tuna rods aren't 12 feet long.


Flea, that was quite a statement there. During the 60's when all kids were profoundly dumb but never seemed to get hurt, a nameless friend of mine, who is on this board, and I took em out with swim fins. It's hard to imagine now swimming with an amberjack stuck with a couple of 18/0's tied to a brick a couple of hundred yards off the beach. God must look out for some of us dummies for sure. Later we graduated to launching a 10 foot aluminum boat through the surf. I don't think we ever made a trip that wasn't swamped either going out or coming in though. Damn, I loved those days.

Bill:fishing:


----------

